
Did anyone notice 12-bit jpeg? - phkahler
Apparently the jpeg standard was extended to support 12 bits per color channel. Do any cameras support this format? Does any commercial and&#x2F;or free software support it? I can&#x27;t even find an example file with high bit-depth to try opening in &lt;random app&gt;.
======
theschwa
I believe that's to support HDR.

